# Cat litter and Moler clay grain sizes



## Dominic (14 Nov 2013)

Hi, i was just wondering, which has a finer grain? Tescos cat litter or Fine Moler clay from kaizen bonsai? If anyone has any images with something to put into proportion that would be great


----------



## Henry (15 Nov 2013)

This is the best I could manage with my phone. It's the Kaizen Bonsai Moler Clay, fine grade:



I personally think it's the perfect size for planting in, and has a lovely, natural colour once mature.


----------



## Dominic (15 Nov 2013)

Thank you henry! If someone could take the exact same picture but with tesco cat litter that would be perfect  haha


----------



## Henry (15 Nov 2013)

I think the Tesco stuff is virtually the same size. Depending on availability and price, either would be suitable. The cat litter is scented, so will need more rinsing than the plain clay.


----------



## Dominic (15 Nov 2013)

Haha yeah i couldnt be bothered to get the moler clay delivered for 7 quid where i can get two extra bags of cat litter for that price haha. Thanks though dude


----------



## Henry (15 Nov 2013)

Then surely the grain size is a moot point? The sack of clay I got was very reasonablly priced, even after postage. If you're using a large amount, I'd get the moler clay, otherwise you'll be rinsing for weeks!


----------



## Dominic (15 Nov 2013)

Haha alright thanks, is the cat perfume strong then? Haha, and also, how many  litres of clay/litter do you think i would need for a 48 by 18 tank? a 2-3 inch covering?


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Nov 2013)

30-40 litres mines the same foot print and 30 litres wasnt enough for what I was trying to achieve.


----------



## Dominic (15 Nov 2013)

Hmmm, methinks i should buy one bag of the 30l fine grain moler clay, and one bag of the 10l cat litter, and use the cat litter underneath the moler clay haha


----------

